# UMM-6 USB Measurement Microphone---low levels???



## johnlewisgrant (Nov 15, 2012)

My Samson USB CU1 is much, much more sensitive.

The UMM-6 can't be clipped, even at 100% levels in the Win 7 Mixer control.

It's working, but seems super insensitive.

Anybody have experience with this measuring mic, the USB version?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess no one has any experience with it John. Have you messed with it any further?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

johnlewisgrant said:


> The UMM-6 can't be clipped, even at 100% levels in the Win 7 Mixer control.
> 
> It's working, but seems super insensitive.


As long as you can get a viable REW measurement, it doesn’t matter. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## johnlewisgrant (Nov 15, 2012)

I was advised at another forum that the umm-6 should be as "hot" or sensitive as any other usb measurment mic, and that means apparently pretty sensitive. 

I purchased a Behringer to compare, and the Beringer was much more sensitive. Also, it was far less noisey. I returned the umm and the Behr. and will continue checking out the other usb models. 

As you know, the Behr. is not usb, but I will be purchasing a few usb competitors to the Dayton umm, just to get a valid comparison.

At this low, low price point, you'd think they'd all be pretty much the same.

We shall see.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

johnlewisgrant said:


> At this low, low price point, you'd think they'd all be pretty much the same.


Not sure why the price point should ensure similitude, but we'd sure be interested to hear what you find out. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## johnlewisgrant (Nov 15, 2012)

You may well be right.. 

I'll absolutely report once I check out another brand.


----------



## larft (Jan 30, 2013)

I need to buy a mic and the USB type is attractive, you would think that since Cross-Spectrum calibrates the UMM-6 that it would have similar characteristics to the EMM-6. Maybe it has more to do with the setup in Win7 for the particular USB port you are using, each port can be configured separately for gain AFIK. I would be interested in hearing some more feedback on the UMM-6 since I need to get a microphone and can't afford to make a bad choice at this time, the USB approach should be the least expensive from what I know at the moment.


----------

